# Legless Lizard ID



## NicG (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

Is anyone able to identify this legless lizard for me?






I spotted it in the Lawn Hill region of North-West Queensland. It was around the 50cm mark and had a 'whip snake like' appearance. To me it looks like a Sharp-Snouted Delma (Delma nasuta), but it was much longer than the 11cm SVL that AROD specifies.

Thanks in advance,
Nic


----------



## Bushman (Mar 19, 2014)

My best guess is _Delma nasuta_, based on the absence of any dark markings on head or nape and its locality. The olive-brown colouration fits _D. nasuta_ as well.
The snout-vent lengths of Delma sp. are only a small proportion of their total length (the tail length is up to 4 times that of the S-V length).


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 19, 2014)

It is the Sharp-snouted Delma (_Delma nasuta_). The the tail length is 4 times the body length, giving an average maximum total length of around 55 cm.

Blue


----------



## butters (Mar 19, 2014)

Delma nasuta as everyone has said. I am currently within 100kms of lawn hill and they are common here.


----------



## NicG (Mar 19, 2014)

Okay, thanks for clearing that up for me guys. 

One last thing ... are delmas prone to 'jumping' (for want of a better word)? This one leapt a good 20cm off the ground several times, probably as a defensive gesture.


----------



## clopo (Mar 19, 2014)

Very typical of Delma, it makes it difficult to recognize them if you haven't seen the behavior before. That is a pretty good size for one, but not uncommon.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I should have added this info earlier. sorry. 

It is, as you say, a legless lizard as there is clearly an external ear opening. The rounded head and body and the long, pointed snout are diagnostic of the Sharp-snouted Delma (_Delma nasuta_). It has the typical dull olive/brown colour with each scale having a darker margin forming spotted or reticulated pattern. There is an absence of dark marking on the head with this species. 

It can be readily distinguished from Burton’s Legless Lizard, which has a much longer and finer point to the snout, a more robust build and a much more pronounced reduction to the end of the tail.

Blue


----------



## butters (Mar 20, 2014)

Definitely Nic. Usually as soon as your headlights hit them they start doing somersaults!


----------

